
NEXT Browser: A NEXT Generation Extensible Lisp Browser - Philipp__
https://next-browser.github.io
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15418719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15418719)

------
onesun
But is it compatible with NeXTSTEP? I've been searching for a new browser for
my NeXTcube.

~~~
lispm
Since NeXT came originally with Allegro Common Lisp, you only have to port the
Webkit part to it. But maybe you can reuse parts of the original Mosaic
browser...

